# Squirrel and rabbit season



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Well only 15 days left in my area and there all over my town but few in my woods anyone have any luck with wrist rockets ( can't use gun in town limits here )


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wrist Rockets work very well for Rabbits and Squirrels, however you might want to check into your towns "city ordinances" they may not allow hunting within the city limits, no matter the type of weapon you use. I remember when I was a kid I got into trouble for hunting Pigeons within the city limits with a "BB" gun. I was told that hunting of any kind was prohibited within city limits


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

I'll double check but it's not a city it's a little town no stop lights . I've taken deer with a bow in my yard but I didn't like the idea of a gun that close to other houses . thanks for the thought


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

You can use rat traps on the squirrels. They work pretty well. Plenty of Youtube videos on using them. You can get a pp/pellet gun that is silenced and use that on the rabbits. You would really not even have to have a silenced one. The sound they make is not like a shot. 
Also look up John Darling on Youtube. He is from the UK and uses pellet guns to hunt rabbit. BIG F&^)kin rabbits! He is pretty impressive.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Your idea and my idea of squirrel and rabbit season are very different LOL
squirrel season is any full moon....super bowl....college bowls...too hot...too long not having outdoor rec.....any other issue deemed necessary
rabbit season is all holidays or just when a notion strikes 
We are in full swing for both right now and its not pretty 
I hope yalls seasons are better and more enjoyable


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

Since Dec 16th, I have dispatched 17 of those pesky tree rats. My total for the year has to be around 100. If they'd only leave my outbuildings and automotive wiring harnesses alone I'd call a cease fire. But until then...."Squirrel, it's what's for dinner!"


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Love hunting rabbits with my recurve, especially with snow on the ground and a full moon. They really come out well at night and with the snow they show up great


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

They are both just starting to make a "return" here... So I give them a pass to rebuild.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I let the ones in my yard alone. I even planted a little sanctuary for them (My berry brambles). Those are my SHTF rabbits. The farmer down the road lets my hunt there and we've got 4 in the freezer.


----------



## BoxOfRocks (Oct 5, 2014)

Around here in texas there is no est. Rabbit season(they are pests, just dont shoot them in the summer), and squirrel season isnt paid much attention go, due to muh pest control. Most of them get blowgunned, or hit with a fluflu arrow. I Tried a shotgun for squirrels once, it just mangles them


----------

